# Platy (?) Fry!!!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no idea who in my tank had these. I believe they are platies though. they were just born today <3

These are the only 3 I've caught so far maybe there will be more!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup they've got the "Platy" eyes lol Cuties! So Frigg finally popped eh?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

NO! She didn't! I have no idea who the mom is lol. It could be Frigg or Freyja could be the mom. I just got her on Thurs so maybe she was preggers? Or maybe it was Frigg and she's just gonna have a whole bunch more tonight. She still looks very pregnant. All of my fish who looked pregnant look like they still are lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup! She could keep going for a few more hours.

Congratulations!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Weeeeeeeeeeee! She better have them all by tomorrow. I won't be home all day!Also, its really hard trying to find and catch each fry lol


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Last week while doing a water change on the 46 gal we were surprised by about 20 or so baby platys, it must be the season, had to move them to the shrimp tank the mollys were gobbling them up, today the albino corys decided to lay eggs all over............


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

holy cow! tis the season alright haha


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been scooping baby platys out and putting them in the cherry shrimp tank, the water is all basically the same. They are still alive after 3 days and big enough to eat the crushed up food we had for the fish. We didn't expect fry so had no food or plans for them but once you see them, you can't help but try to make sure they live. I have no idea how many the mollies ate before we found them.

I looked up how to do it and moved as many cory eggs to the shrimp tank as i could, we'll see if they actually hatch and live. The mollies were also eating the cory eggs off the glass as fast as they could. I NO LIKE MOLLIES N E MORE!!!

No idea what I am going to do with 25 albino corydory but I'll figure it out after they live through babyhood. Maybe just maybe add breeding cory to the snails if it goes well.

Also added a picture of our first baby red cherry shrimp.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Jexx, you've already seen most of the cloud, and we have another female about to burst!

I really miss my platies, so I'm going to be living vicariously through you! ;-)

Those are some detailed photos Peachii, I like how you can see the gold stripes above the fry's eyes!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Jexx, you've already seen most of the cloud, and we have another female about to burst!
> 
> I really miss my platies, so I'm going to be living vicariously through you! ;-)


Show me a picture of the female!

Also, good cause you know you are gonna be hearing allllllllllllllll about them lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh darn? XD

I'll PM it to you in a bit... as soon as I stop being lazy... or something ;-)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ANNNNND they are actually guppy fry. Belong to Coral the new girl.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute!!

lol didn't know you had a new girl, hence I suspected Frigg


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Had. She died after giving birth. Poor thing  I am down to 1adult guppy now. 6 new guppy fry and one 1.5 month old fry. Poor coral. She was beautiful


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww the poor girl :-( well at least you have her fry in remembrance!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry. At least you have her fry!


----------

